
Tesla's utility-sized Megapack battery may debut in California - neo4sure
https://www.engadget.com/2018/12/15/tesla-megapack-california/
======
ggm
What south Australian power company Neoen got is built out of powerpacks, so
this is a jargonised story about a larger unit of scale but functionally feels
like the same thing.

Debut in the sense of the battery unit is in debut. Not that it's the first
utility scale battery deployment.

